# Hey Tobii3



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Get home safe, there will be something waiting for you 

http://www.tntpostpakketservice.nl/...spx?lang=en&tt-barcode=CC880493198NL&type=int

(will show up on there tomorrow I think, but it is allready on it's way)

Part 2 will be leaving soon as well:ss

Stay safe :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

shit, can't find the tracking code for my part 1. 

Part 2 is a Tulip Twin nuke.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

A great "target" selection boys!


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

is it me, or did Don say "Tulip Twinkie"???

:r

JENNIFER!!! RUN!!!!!

MARISSA!!! DUCK!!!!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

tobii3 said:


> is it me, or did Don's thread say "Tulip Twinkie"???
> 
> :r
> 
> ...


Why are you telling the wife to get out, but telling the kid to duck??:ss


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeaaaa Unleash Hell... THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Just for the record, the first strike will be a separate package from me and one form Don, the 2nd wave will be a joint strike :ss


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> Why are you telling the wife to get out, but telling the kid to duck??:ss


Have you ever played "Duck Duck Goose" with a child??

Yell DUCK!! and see what happens.

In Marissa's case, you yell "duck" and she disappears.

Jennifer would look at me and say "Where?" if I told her "duck"


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Yeaaaa Unleash Hell... THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!


(robin williams as adrian cronauer).....

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FAYETTENAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

tobii3 said:


> Have you ever played "Duck Duck Goose" with a child??
> 
> Yell DUCK!! and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - Made me laugh out loud.* :r
*


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Go get em boys!! :tu:tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> (robin williams as adrian cronauer).....
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FAYETTENAM!!!!!!!!


HAHAHA that's awesome!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Brace yourself for impact, according to the link the package has been released by customs and could go out for delivery soon.

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Nasty 



Have a good time at home if there is something left.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> HAHAHA that's awesome!


:tpd: :r:r:r


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

I got home safe!

the house was NOT SAFE!! There were bombs EVERYWHERE!!!

The package has arrived and HOLY ^%$# SIMON!!!! 

Then...after recovering from that attack, I got hit AGAIN from Don...

UNCLE!!! I GIVE!!! 

The Dutch Boys destroyed my house!!!

will get pics posted soon.....


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Good to hear you got home Tobii  
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did picking it up for you


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am glad to hear you got home safe.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

good to hear you got home ...................... safe


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good Job guys! I say we hit him again round two when i stop in! :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Good Job guys! I say we hit him again round two when i stop in! :tu


Well it may be round 4 if we get that thing I told you about done


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

You have more incoming Tobii


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Tobii run!! Good to hear you made it home. Nice hit guys and nice target as well :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

and for my next trick  : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1779689#post1779689

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## doc8466 (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you made it home Tobii! Sucks that we didn't get to herf together, but the 4 of us that were there smoked to your safe return home.

It was nice to meet you!

Take care,
doc


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> and for my next trick  : http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1779689#post1779689
> 
> :chk:chk:chk:chk


when are we launching our Tulip Twin bomb?


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

all we need is the slippers for Marissa (Size 5) and Jennifer (8.5 or 9... depends on the style, so we go with the 9?)

The laptop was just me getting it out of my system  same as with the 
first package.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to hear you made it home safe!!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SmokeyNL said:


> all we need is the slippers for Marissa (Size 5) and Jennifer (8.5 or 9... depends on the style, so we go with the 9?)


I'll try to find some time this week to get them.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I'll try to find some time this week to get them.


Shall I mail you the thing we allready had for tobii? :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

uhm no, I have no room for 2 huge tree logs.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahem....Tobii....

_We attempted to deliver your item at 9:57 AM on July 16, 2008 in FAYETTEVILLE, NC 28306 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later._


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Ahem....Tobii....
> 
> _We attempted to deliver your item at 9:57 AM on July 16, 2008 in FAYETTEVILLE, NC 28306 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later._


Ah  the Cubist


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Don - TREE LOGS??? 


Wanger - I have three package notices!!! - Jennifer requested that NO packages be "left" at the door for security reasons - ha ha ha - we are going to the Post Office TODAY!!

Y'all cannot even imagine the unbelievable work Jennifer has done to the house...I'm still speechless....and scared all these bombs will vaporize everything she's done!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tobii3 said:


> Don - TREE LOGS???


Yes, 2 of em, and don't act surprised, you've seen the pics 

and the package from Mike, well, consider that a combined gift from Mike, Smokey and me  Enjoy it.


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

MNWanger said:


> Ahem....Tobii....
> 
> _We attempted to deliver your item at 9:57 AM on July 16, 2008 in FAYETTEVILLE, NC 28306 and a notice was left. It can be redelivered or picked up at the Post Office. If the item is unclaimed, it will be returned to the sender. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later._


You mean THIS???

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> You mean THIS???
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


Now that's how it SHOULD look.  Kinda like mine right now.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good , makes me glad MNWanger helped us to get it to you, enjoy :tu


----------

